# Knock Sensor Location 09 Jetta 2.5l



## JMac16V (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello Folks,

So I've read probably well over 2 dozen posts on the location of g61/g66 knock sensor location for the 2.5l mk5 jetta/rabbit.

Rained last night, threw code 000807 - Knock sensor 1(g61) signal too low, would like to inspect wiring, torque or possibly replace if needed.

from what i understand is that it located on the back of the engine block - grey/green connectors for the two sensors, underneath the exhaust manifold and should be easily available after removing splash guard.

Can anyone provide a picture or confirm the location for me?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

Both knock sensors are behind the heat shield pictured below:


----------

